
Delivery drones could land on public transport to extend their range - rbanffy
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2221652-delivery-drones-could-land-on-public-transport-to-extend-their-range/
======
eindiran
As long as the delivery companies are paying enough into public transit that
it benefits everyone, I think this is a win-win.

~~~
thrax
Of course they won't. Some city politician will get a kickback and give up the
infrastructure for free . Exhibit A: City of San Francisco

------
algaeontoast
This could be a novel way to get BigTechCo's to invest / dump money into
public transit infrastructure!

However, even more Amazon Prime Now ads on public transit, led alone allowing
Amazon to touch a major "public" resource, might not be the best way to curb
track jumpers :(

------
xvx
The future: Amazon launches it's own maps service where phone app users earn
credit by allowing drones to hitch a ride on your car, cutting their flight
times and increasing their reach.

